# Why do you raft?



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

My life is busy, I'm always connected to email, phone, messengers, etc. I need river time to slow myself down and remember how to go with the flow of the world instead of charging hard all day every day. I love whitewater and the thrills of finding lines and punching waves, but I also need flatwater lazy floats with a beer in my hand and my feet on my cooler, oars dry and the water taking me where it wants, with no outside interruptions for a couple hours. 

Then there's the family closeness, the memories of river trips and adventures had, the impact on my teenager's approach to the world. That ability to spend time together without outside interruption is worth all the work and money spent to get there.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I think I like the sense of adventure and isolation. Not knowing what is going to happen or what could go wrong. It adds some excitement to my office job 9-5 life. Gives you a small glimpse into what it was like to be Powell, or Lewis & Clark.
Then also what has been said about getting away from cell phones and everyday life and just spending some time with some good friends or family.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm in it for the beer and scantily clad wimmens.


----------



## luckylauren (Apr 3, 2016)

I love spending time with friends outside. 

I never really got into mountain biking or backpacking but have always loved day hiking and car camping.

Rafting is the bridge between backpacking and car camping. A way to get outdoors, away from people, but still maintain a life of relative luxury. 

I love seeing the wildlife! I love seeing native art! I love listening to canyon wrens echoing their calls off of the walls. I love watching the water spin away as I make oar strokes.

It's a love hate relationship when scouting rapids and right before, that intense moment of the unknown. And then the adrenaline after.

I like singing songs around a firepan. Playing intense rounds of glow-in-the-dark bocci.

I like pooping with a view!

I mean, what isn't there to like!


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Family, friends, camping.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

Freedom, adventure, solitude.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*To old to backpack*

Switched to rafting cause I'm to old to carry all the stuff (and my wife's stuff) in my backpack. The scenery is pretty good as well but not the same as peering down atop the Tetons


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

For me some of the quiet times are the most special. When you can hear the oar moving through the water, the sound of a dragon fly landing on your dry box. It is those slow quiet moments that are some of the most restorative and centering.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm bored


----------



## Soup76 (Aug 19, 2009)

There has not been one time I have been on the water when I thought about work, a personal problem, or any other issue in my life. Complete escape.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

To get down stream.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

garystrome said:


> Switched to rafting cause I'm to old to carry all the stuff (and my wife's stuff) in my backpack. The scenery is pretty good as well but not the same as peering down atop the Tetons


So I'm not the only one trading in my backpack as my back has gotten worse as I age.


----------



## Patrick Lynch (Nov 20, 2014)

I raft because I enjoy the rhythm of finding your beach or camping spot, setting up the fire pan, seeking out a decent place to pitch your tent, and then settling into the good food, having great conversation with old and new friends, and cherishing the lazy pace of the evening. And then it's on to the next day's rowing, back in the flow, oars moving purposely, but mostly without thinking. Picking your line, pulling and pushing hard to stay in the sweet course, and then backing off, pivoting, scanning the canyon walls, and thinking of nothing but how good it feels to be in this exact spot in this lucky time in my life.

Watching my 15 year old daughter take the sticks and have success through an easy class two, with as little commentary from Dad as possible, puts a smile on my face, knowing that without her realizing it, she has positioned the boat to her advantage for the ease of slipping through the line. Seeing my wife and other daughter plow through the rapids in the double ducky and come by with big grins to the raft for a refreshment connects me with them, and then they are away.....

Hoping that my daughters' experiences on the rivers leads them in their future lives to own a raft, row the rivers, and pick up where I will eventually leave off, would make me about as happy as a person could be.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

I raft so that I can spend the winter arguing with people about whether to drain my cooler, and so that I can feel superior because I run open oarlocks.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

For my health.
So many great responses from fellow boaters on this thread, and I would say the same thing as most of them, with the addition, it keeps me same! (Almost)
Several years ago, I was recovering from a major long term injury. Forcing myself to boat ( it hurt a lot at first) helped pull me back out of the athletes depression I'd sunk into. I Realized that if I boated at least once, every month of the year, I could get past it.
Then I started running my own business, the phone rings 7 days a week, often I have to work every day to meet my commitments. There is stress, no one to cop out on if you screw up, ocasionaly someone rips you off after you go out of your way to help them,( still love my job though.)
Boating is what keeps me same, no phone, just the REAL world for a change,how life should be, instead of how we have MADE it to be.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I bought my first boat 17 years ago. Water scares the hell out of me and I am not comfortable at all in the water. The river is a special beast. It calls to me even though there is some fear and anxiety. This does not stop me from experiencing all the wonderful things the river brings. Solitude, comradery, adventure, friendship, family all contribute to this great sport. Like the above poster mentioned, watching my 20 year old daughter running my old boat down the Middle Fork, Westwater, Catatact etc., brings much joy to my life. The river has been a part of her life since she was a young child. Her family, when the time comes will hopefully experience the same joy as we have.


----------



## Hanspeter (Jul 1, 2011)

*Why Raft?*

Besides everything already mentioned, there is another aspect which is hard to say about almost any other out door adventure. Rafting is one of the few sports where an experienced person can share the adventure with a complete novice. Whether one is young, old, handicapped, or a complete klutz, they can still enjoy rapid running by riding in someone's raft, or cat. It is a wonderful thing to share with others. I can remember one time on the Stanislaus River when I had a blind person rowing my raft while being instructed on what strokes to take by a paraplegic. 
Being on the river puts us in the now.


----------



## davbaker (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow. Everything in this thread resonates with me. I feel like I could write a thousand pages explaining everything I love about rafting. I found rafting rather late in life after decades in the Outdoors at times impassioned with various "adventure sports" like climbing and kayaking. Ultimately, I was always drawn back to rivers. Some thoughts on what I love:

1. The high and satisfaction I feel after successfully negotiating a rapid I have been fretting about. While I do not enjoy the pangs of fear that may strike in the hours and days before a challenging rapid this ultimately leads to a greater sense of accomplishment.

2. The way rafting engages me in the present. I feel most of our lives we are either dwelling on the past or dreaming/ fretting about the future. On the river I am so much more engaged. This is particularly the case while running a rapid - all narratives in my head cease and time slows.

3. Rafters are not Dicks. Well, I am sure some are, but on the river I have been struck by the lack of arrogance, willingness to teach and general good humor among boaters I have encountered. In other sports like climbing I found at times an elitism and condescension that could make me self conscious and ultimately turned me off.

4. The fact rafting can be shared across generations. My kids are growing up with rivers in their blood and I routinely meet rafters in their 70s and beyond.

5. I love the planning before a long multi-day trip. Poring over maps, scouting rapids on You Tube, arranging gear, thinking about new, better meals I could prepare.

6. I love the rhythm that seems to set in by day 2 or 3 on a multi day. Starting a trip, my mind is usually racing - going through logistics, thinking about work, etc. This begins to dissolve and the simplicity of river routine takes over: waking up, breakfast, packing up, moving down the river, scouting, finding camp, setting up, dinner, sleep. Repeat.

Dave


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like a cat, you never know which life your on and the high of rafting, depending on the river or streach of river your on, is interesting. That goes for climbing, skiing or flying. Plus it was a great excuse to delay my alimony payments


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Canyon walls closing in is one of my favorite things


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, I love the excitement above and during a daunting rapid. But I also love the peace I feel away from all communication with the rest of the world. As others have said, the river forces you to live totally in the moment. That's the best way to let go of stress I know.

Most importantly, I love spending time with some of the best people I know. I've had the opportunity to boat with friends I've known for a long time and also with complete strangers. River people are special.


Nice thread, jspoon.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, thanks every one! This has turned out better than I thought it is great to hear everyone motivations and passion for the river. Some of your writing has given me new insight on what I love about it. Keep it coming, we need something to get us through the winter ;-)


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Because it holds more beer than my kayaks ever did.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Why? Because I can disconnect, reach back to my days when the rest of the world didn't matter, push off into the current and release it all.


----------



## PAU in a NRS (Nov 1, 2014)

I find it exciting to help plan review pack lists layeverything out and confirm all is ready! The night before pre-load both the vehicles and myself (prepare kidneys)in an effort to acclimate to river life!
I like planning meals attempting new appetizers and all thefood prep. 
The idea of meeting new people and making new lifelong friends.
The rigging! what the hell was I thinking when I pack allthis. Oh yea I did say that could go onmy boat I’ll find room!
No words describe the first morning push off. Good bye to allthat do not understand the planning packing that went into a vacation of work solitudeand excitement!! 
The first morning coffee with a wee bit of sweetener (Irishcream) the sun rising and now realizing that only a few get this opportunity andsomeone was nice enough to invite me! 
I could go on and on, a river trip is just more fun andexcitement than any one person should enjoy! 
One last thing read and running, with a great outcome of course!!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Fun times with old friends and finding new friends!!


----------



## galaxyknuckles (Oct 19, 2017)

Because rivers are a fever, and the only treatment is to run them.


----------



## mdconner (Feb 1, 2011)

*Man evolved in the wilderness...*

Man evolved in the wilderness...city life and all the attenuating stress is not natural to our species and leads to unhappiness. Flowing waters heel the wounded city spirit and allow one to live in the moment. Being part of the flow of a river soothes, quiets angst. Cyril Connolly wrote "there is no happiness except through freedom of angst, and only creative work, communion with nature and helping others are angst-free". Anthropomorphic and too lazy to work I take to the rivers.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't think of a better thread for making my first post on this site.

Every post above contains some of my reasons. The newness is one not mentioned. I started this game late, in my 40s, just a year ago. Sure, I've been on many rivers and other bodies of water but it was just last year that I really got into rafting. It was The Lower Salmon that got me - my first multi-day trip ever. There's nothing like experiencing a new river, or a new stretch of river. This year I truly learned to appreciate new stretches of a river I've lived by for many years, and the same old stretches of that river at all of its different water flows. I floated the same river from spring runoff through late fall, witnessing its many faces and new channels. I watched big wave trains settle into smooth flows and blown out stretches become rock gardens and ledges. I floated by week after week as the brown energetic water transitioned into clear flows which would yield trout, with a well-placed fly until those stretches didn't have enough water to get the raft through. Fortunately, this coincides with the end of my summer work season and I can go explore someone else's back yard.

See you on the river


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Winter Rowing*

Don't put your boat away just yet. Biscayne Bay, 1000 islands of the Everglades, coastal salt marsh of Southern GA, Pensacola to Mobile, near infinite selection of bayous from central FL, LA, TX, near islands of the Bahamas all awaiting your rowing presence......and few mosquitos December through March.


----------

